

Gizmodo: We’ll Pay You for Photos of Mark Zuckerberg - trevin
http://gizmodo.com/5912827/well-pay-you-for-photos-of-mark-zuckerberg

======
PaulMcCartney
While I don't see any compelling objective here, it will be at least mildly
interesting to see how this turns out

~~~
planetguy
If I were Zuckerberg I'd just start flooding 'em with photos of myself.

~~~
sp332
Daniel Radcliffe (who played Harry Potter) decided to wear the exact same
outfit every time he went out. The paparazzi could never prove that the photos
were from a particular day or if they were new or old, because he looked
basically the same in every photo. He said they got mad and most of them
stopped following him around because they couldn't get any money for the
photos.

